# Which fabric should I get?



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Rosey's birthday is coming up soon, and collar mania is having a sale, so I figured now is a good time to get her a new leash/collar combo  But I need help deciding! Which do you think will look best on her? (click for bigger pictures)























And here is a picture of the little lady...


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh those are some nice collars! I love all of them, but if I had to choose I would go with the first one because I love the colours


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I pick the second one, but the first is a close second.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, I'm gonna go with the first one too. All very cute though!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

First one :thumb:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I can see why you are having a hard time deciding which collar to get, they are all very pretty.
I like the first one because it has hearts on it. And I like the second one
because it has flowers on it, and it kinda goes with Rosey's name. The third 
one have a more simple elegant design, this one gets my vote!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I vote the third one but wow they are all very nice


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright I ended up getting the second one.... there was just something about it that I liked! I really almost got the first one, very tough decision but I think I made the right one


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

*Love the first one!:thumb:*


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

*the second looks great on her!*


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Just to confuse you some more, the FIRST one! Love the hearts!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think you should get all three. after all, it's her birthday


----------

